

Show HN: Markdown + Bootstrap + Bootswatch = text based themeable mind maps - viach
http://www.memofon.com/

======
gfalcao
signup is not working!

~~~
viach
It worked, i swear! Seriously, if you experienced any problems in signup
process, please just drop me an email about the problem, i'll try my best to
fix it asap.

